# Solid Gold, Charcoal and soft poop?



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

So the pups are on Solid Gold Wolfcub. The breeder said to give them Charcoal if they had the runs as they are on well water and we aren't. We had a two day supply of kibble and you know that ran out quickly. The only way their poop stays firm/semi firm is if we give them a charcoal tablet every day. Right now we feed them kibble mixed with water and salmon oil in the morning. Lunch is just kibble and water and dinner is kibble, water and a little wet puppy food. Is there something I should change? DH is thinking that if in another month the poop doesn't change to something normal he is going to switch puppy kibble.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

How long have you had these pups? Are you sure it's diet/water related? My pup had Giardia when i got him at 7 weeks, and the breeder had just finished 5 day Panacur treatment on him the day I got him. He still had diarrhea, and I took him to my vet, who found out he still had the parasite. 3 treatments later (2 rx for Panacur, then switched to another med finally), the Giardia cleared up - no more diarrhea.

If he doesn't have any parasites, I'd switch food. I wouldn't just use charcoal b/c it masks the symptoms vs. treating the cause. I wouldn't wait a whole month, either. That's a long time to have diarrhea. If you've had them more than a 2-3 weeks already, and they've had diarrhea this whole time, I'd switch them now. If your pups are old enough, I'd take them off the soft food, too. JMO. Good luck! Post some pics!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We have had them for a week. When they had the food the breeder gave them they were fine. We only started Charcoal 3 days ago. And their vet check was clear.

I was looking at Canidae Maintanence, onsale right now too! bonus there. As the next possible food. I guess I need to order now if I am going to switch them.

Also... Rex doesn't want to eat lunch but scarfs down dinner and breakfast. Mace doesn't want to eat dinner but is fine for the other two meals. Got any ideas about this?


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I would take them off the salmon oil for a few days and see if they improve. If they do not then I would switch foods.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The salmon oil we started 2 days ago. Just got it in the mail. All the pups love it. It started before the oil, 6 days ago.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Well then if you are sure no parasites, I would switch the food.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you only had a 2 day suppily of the kibble the breeder fed, it sounds like they could have been switched from that kibble to the Solid Gold too quickly and their systems didn't get the time to adjust to the new food.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Which is kinda what I was thinking... to fast. But how long would you wait? How soon would you say the food doesn't agree with them?


----------



## Shawneeshep (Dec 26, 2004)

My darling pup just turned 2; from the day I brought her home, she was prone to at least one stool/day being anything from barely formed to pudding to squirts. And she was still on the stuff breeder had her on (and I indeed did gradually change her to a 
much better food). So.....agree with all the others that first, get the stools checked; I did, in fact, over the course of time, I took several specimens in to "catch" anything that may've not been in in the sample I collected. They were all clean. So then I added first probitiotcs; that helped, but not totally. Then added
enzymes. The product that completely controls it for me is the one by Eagle Pack, it has a wide spectrum of probiotics. I still monitor her stools daily, since I pick up each one. And it's been 2 months now of "perfection". (I admit I am very wary, having dealt with a previous beloved GSD with SIBO) 

Good luck.


----------



## lootyman (Feb 22, 2008)

My pup had roundworm when i got her. shot cleared that up.
she continued to have cow pies or all out diahrrea for several more weeks.
she just got her 5th treatment of panacur today and we had solid poo!
woo hoo!
never thought i'd be so happy about poo.

21 days from today, the second 5 pack cycle takes care of the spawning creatures she may still have.

we've mixed a little Purina FortiFlora in the food here and there. 
this also helps.

is the 'rrea persists without the FortiFlora over the next few days, then I'll have to put her on a probiotic.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I went through this with Mandi when I first brought her home. I had her checked for worms and it came back fine. The breeder was cooking for the dogs. By cooking I mean the dogs got steak and veggies and all sorts of things mixed in with their kibble. I dont cook like that very often for my human family, so I was having a hard time thinking of cooking for the dog. I decided to give her wet puppy food mixed in with her kibble to entice her to eat. 

She got diahrrea.

So I took her off the canned food and mixed in the rice with her regular food and everything returned to normal. So I brought back in the canned food.

She got diahrrea.

I took her back to the vet, who wormed her again, just in case, but still said she had no parasite. I asked if it could be the canned food and the vet said it might be, but that as long as I am mixing it with kibble it should be ok.

Well, I am sometimes a slow learner, so I gave her some canned food again and wouldn't you know it - that puppy got diahrrea again.

She has not had canned food for 2 weeks now. She also has not had diahrrea for 2 weeks now. I think she may just have a sensitive tummy to it. It may sound silly, but it might be worth a try to take away the canned food and see what happens over a few days time.

Now I mix in gravy with her kibble and sometimes table scraps (I know!! Bad mommy with the table scraps, but I am careful about what table scraps I mix in with her food and besides, I am a softy. She convinces me she REALLY wants the sausage or the beef or the peaches and pears and boy oh boy does she LOVE green beans!). 

As long as she does not get canned dog food, she seems to do fine.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't think that adding table scraps is a bad thing at all. As long as you're not giving her onions, raisins, grapes, chocolate, or spicy stuff, bits of the food you're eating can provide her with extra nutrition (you're eating healthy stuff, right?) and make her meals more interesting. Sharing food is also a way of bonding with her. 

Obviously, you wouldn't want to base a dog's entire diet on table scraps--but that's not the case here. Most of her nutrition is coming from her kibble. The "extras" you're giving her are entirely appropriate, IMO.


----------

